# Trailer troubles



## NorthernRedneck

Well.  I figured I'd clean up a few things and make a trip to the dump yesterday.  So I proceeded to start cleaning the yard and loading up garbage on the flat deck homemade 12 ft trailer. I got to the dump and weighed in on the scales.  After weighing in I proceeded down the road to the trailer dump area.  Just before I turned off the paved road onto the dirt road heading to the dump hill the trailer dropped down and I noticed the passenger tire bouncing down the road.

Wheel bearing let go.  Hub totally separated.  Now this thing is a good trailer but being homebuilt including the axle, what are my options to fix it when I have no clue what the axle came off of.  So, I unhook the trailer, take a picture of the busted hub so I can try to match it up, run down the road to retrieve the tire and other half of the hub housing, and head down to the Napa store.  The guy there was pretty good.  Just with the picture of the hub part still mounted to the axle and the part still mounted to the tire, he was able to match up the axle to that of an 82-2005 cavalier(rear)  So, I ordered the new hub bearing and will have to head back to the dump tomorrow to retrieve the trailer.


----------



## mla2ofus

What was the gross and net weight on the tlr? The hubs designed for a car may be way overloaded.
                            Mike


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the other thing people forget is to repack bearings annually. some folks I know have never done it than they wonder why they burn up. just because you don't use the thing every day is no excuse to neglect maintenance on your trailer bearings.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not sure on the gross weight on the trailer.  It's a homemade job but built tough.  It was built back in the 90's I think so I believe it was a simple case of bearing failure.  Once I get it back to town with the new wheel hub installed, I'm gonna change the other side too.  Might as well because usually when one bearing goes the other isn't far behind.


----------



## mla2ofus

I still think I'd find a cavalier of that vintage and see what GAWR is for the rear. If the tlr is built heavy you could be at max load w/ the empty tlr.
                                              Mike


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's an older picture of the trailer in question


----------



## the old trucker

Visit your local wrecking yard & look for something a little heavier complete with tires/rims.

*OT..*


----------



## BigAl RIP

dds said:


> the other thing people forget is to repack bearings annually. some folks I know have never done it than they wonder why they burn up. just because you don't use the thing every day is no excuse to neglect maintenance on your trailer bearings.


 
Whats your opinion on using Bearing Buddys for greasing the hub bearings ? I use them on all my trailers .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Bearing buddies work well on a boat trailer and work as advertised to keep they bearing pressurized when under water. As some one who has worked in the trailer repair business, they are no substitute for a regular service interval  by design all they do is push grease ,from one side to the other, so crap in the outer bearing will end up in the inner bearing. I have seen hubs with grease fittings that lube bearings from the center out and drilled spindles that also do the same thing those seem to de pretty effective once a year one still needs to check preload on the bearings as a loose bearing wont last long.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm going to look at my options to install bearing buddies.  I may have to drill and tab the new hubs then install grease fittings.  Opinions???

In the future I also want to upgrade the axle to something a little more heavy duty but for now I have a trailer still sitting at the dump along the side of the road.  I searched the local scrapyards for a replacement hub but had no luck so I ended up ordering a new one.  I went out this morning and jack up and blocked the trailer then removed the remaining part of the bearing housing still fastened to the axle.  The new hub should be in tomorrow morning first thing so hopefully I'll get her home tomorrow.  The I can start looking at my options a little further so that I'm not stranded again.  I'm just glad it happened where it did.  I had originally planned on heading out hunting with two quads loaded up on saturday but opted to make a dump run instead and clean up the yard before snow flies.


----------



## bczoom

mla2ofus said:


> I still think I'd find a cavalier of that vintage and see what GAWR is for the rear. If the tlr is built heavy you could be at max load w/ the empty tlr.


I too am thinking that axle is too light.  The Cavalier weighed about 2800 pounds total.  That gives you probably 2000# or less for that axle.  My smallest trailer (5x10') is rated at 3000#.  I'd consider getting a new axle/hubs.

A quick online search shows a 3500# axle with hubs for about $165.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...dler-axle-3500-lb-capacity-58-in-track-length


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's a few pictures from this morning.  I totally agree with upgrading the axle eventually but for now it will be a simple bolt on new hub bearing to get it home.  That will give me time to look around for a heavier replacement axle.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's the new hub.


----------



## mla2ofus

I'll just say I think you have a boy doing a man's job. I will say the tlr doesn't look awfully heavy and the load isn't much. I agree an axle upgrade would end your troubles.
                                Mike


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The trailer isn't heavy at all.  No tongue weight to it.  I can lift the tongue with one hand when it isn't loaded.  Axle upgrade is definately in order though.  I think that may be a task for the spring though.

When I weighed in on the scales on the way in on saturday the durango and trailer weighed in at 3000kg.  On the way out without the trailer, the durango alone weighed 2456kg.


----------



## tommu56

groomerguyNWO said:


> The trailer isn't heavy at all.  No tongue weight to it.  I can lift the tongue with one hand when it isn't loaded.  Axle upgrade is definately in order though.  I think that may be a task for the spring though.
> 
> When I weighed in on the scales on the way in on saturday the durango and trailer weighed in at 3000kg.  On the way out without the trailer, the durango alone weighed 2456kg.



"No tongue weight to it"  this will cause it to be more prone to fishtailing.

I learned this building my first trailer set axle at dead center on frame and it was all over the place un less loaded very toung heavy.

I built a second and went around and measured (reverse engeered) some trailes at different places and found  the axle was between 53% to 58% of bed in front of the axle (excluding trailers with ramps on back they were higher # in front of axle) I set the axle at 55% and it tow's likea dream. I went back and cut spring hangers off first moved them back and it tracked great. 

Tom


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This one tows nice.  I think the reason it's soo light on the tongue is because of the ramp on the back.  It's built strong.  The trailer itself is strong enough.  I may move the axle back a few inches when I replace the axle next summer.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

I prefer light tandem axels to a heavy single axel myself. Something to think about any how?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I may consider adding another axle later. I managed to get the new hub bearing mounted this morning. The trailer is back home again. I had another good look at it as I put everything back together. Looks to me like the guy who built it built the axle using heavy duty square tubing and welded the hub mounts to it.So the weak link in this trailer may be the wheel bearings for now . But from what I gather, these are original back to the nineties and have never given him a problem.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> I prefer light tandem axels to a heavy single axel myself. Something to think about any how?


 hey I agree they tow nice, the down side is twice as many bearings and tires to buy.


----------



## mla2ofus

If you buy a new axle get the "EZ lube". Already drilled and tapped w/ zerk and and rubber plug you remove to grease them. You just pump grease in 'til the old is forced out around the zerk, wipe off the excess and replace the rubber plug. As already mentioned they should be jacked up and checked for any excess play once a yr. I replaced the axle on my small boat tlr last spring w/ an EZ-lube on the recommendation of my local tlr sales and repair guy who is a close friend. He's sold several to boat owners and says they work as well as bearing buddies because there's no air in the hub to contract and draw in water. I've read some claims on the net that some have pushed out the seal on EZ-lubes but I just don't see how since no pressure is being developed. Maybe w/ a large shop type pneumatic grease gun. 
                                HTH,
                                      Mike


----------

